

Ask YC: Do You Know of a Story-So-Far News Summary Site? - louisadekoya

Is there a website out there that provides a summary of the top current news topics. I am not talking about daily headline sites like Yahoo or Google News.<p>Say I had somehow missed all the news about the Microsoft-Yahoo saga because I was under a rock or something, I would like a site that I can go to to read a brief summary of the best bits or highlights of the whole saga. And it need not be tech news only.<p>I am surprised that there doesn't appear to be a wiki site or something that offers this. If I am right and there isn't one, I have hopefully given one or more of you an idea for a web app. It's one web app that I would certainly use to catch up on news that I regularly miss.
======
gaika
What's wrong with <http://en.wikinews.org/wiki/Main_Page> ?

